# Missy



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Just thought id tell you that I have collected Missy, and shes adorable!! I will post pics soon. She is so small and jumps around wagging her tail its so cute! She also tries to eat ANYTHING which is a bit worrying! Im trying to train her and so far shes got it right once! yay.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww Congratulations!! 

how old is she????


cant wait for pics


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:wave: hi and congrats on ur new chi! cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

congrats!! I am also looking forward to pics :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww thats so great! another chihuahua pup on the board!!!

PICS PICS PICS :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

How exciting , Lots of pics please!!  :wave:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats on your new little girl! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

So glad to hear all is going well  congratulations


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations!! :wave:


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

hiya, thanks! shes asleep at the mo after a crazy half hour I will post pics asap!


----------



## chilover2 (Oct 5, 2005)

they are so adorable arent they 8)


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah shes so cute! When she plays though she chews and bites people, also she makes this yapping sound and jumps up and down! Is this normal? She also drinks a hell of a lot! When she wakes up from her sleep I imideatly put her on her pee pad and she goes right away but today she went behind the sofa :roll:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

congrats on the new baby bet you are so pleased


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awwww...biting and toilet accidents will happen in a young pup...

You must teach her what's acceptable and unacceptable behaviour, you will be great!

Pics?


:wave:


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

This is Missy, taken just now the light isnt very good i'll try get better ones later. Shes being a menace today


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awwww she's gorgeous  

kisses nat


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awe she is so cute. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

Thta puppy looks soo cute and little


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Shes only 6 weeks old, today she climbed up on my shoulder and wee'd. Bit odd. Then she did the same thing to my bf


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

congrads !! :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oh she is so pretty  it's normal to get a few accidents with young puppies , she will be fine I'm sure  what a sweetheart :angel13:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

yep accidents are normal, she is very young remember, she is only 6 weeks, they should really still be with the mum at this stage so accidents will be happening for a while prob


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes thats true. apart from the weeing shes such a sweetheart I love her so much already!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww, bless


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Heres another pic of Missy asleep!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Awww she is so sweet ( and maybe a daddys girl  )


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes! You are not wrong there, he went on and on about not wanting a (and I quote) ''little rat'' now ther are inserable he adores her its so funny. I get annoyed because he wont let me hold her


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

:lol: 


It's good to hear he loves her too  she looks so sweet  
she doing ok ? eating etc ? 

sara :wave:


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes she's eating ok, well I say that she only really loves chicken so far. Not really a fan of the dog food I tried to tempt her with. I cant bear her crying so at the moment she pretty much is with me 24/7. Shes all fluffy and cute, shes only 6 weeks so still a little unsteady on her feet so I dont like to leave her


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

bless her , give her a little hug from me .... 

( both my boys still wanna be with me all the time and there older  ) 

I'm sure she will get used to her 'dog food ' in a a while you soaking it ? is it a dry food ? 

She looks like a perfect little angel :angel1:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Congrats she is so adorable 

when mine were puppys they would only eat boiled chicken breasts and I had to stop as the vet told me they wouldnt grow properly as it didnt have all the nutrients they needed so i used to cut up little pieces of chicken and mix it in with pedigree puppy that way they were getting some


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

She is so sweet and fluffy! :angel13:


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Ive tried her with dry food and pedigree chum for puppys but so far she has only really ate and enjoyed chicken breast! I will try your idea tho thanks.
She is so fluffy! Today I bought her another bed its for cats but she loved it.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Good to hear she is doing good , what an angel


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Awww she is just perfect


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awwww. She's so adorable. I remember when mine was 6wks old...


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Ive Started to notice that shes very protective. Last night me and my bf were having an argument and she started crying really loud and licking my face! Bless her I took her into another room to calm her down, she then got the hiccups.  I wouldnt mind but we werent even arguing bad!! Shes sooo cute. She also cries for me if anyone holds her for too long. I think its because im with her 24/7 she even sleeps with me in my bed.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is too cute.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

She's ADORABLE! Can I have her, please?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

shes soo cute i lighten up this pic for you


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations! Adorable!!


----------



## chilover2 (Oct 5, 2005)

congratulations I'm glad you got your puppy


----------



## chilover2 (Oct 5, 2005)

She is so adorable makes me want to breed chis again but I had Tia spayed


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for lighting up that pic! Much better. Yes shes lovely exept I do have this one question. She wee's in her bed! she has easy access to the paper but has begun weeing in her bed. Does anyone else have this problem? I thought maybe because shes justt 7 weeks maybe her bladder cant hold it in and she cant help it?


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Just had to post this! I call It ''truce''


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww she is soo cute! Lovely color!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Sam said:


> Just had to post this! I call It ''truce''


I can think of a really funny caption for this photo  hehe


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Go on....!


----------

